# A Glue That Works With Plastic



## Vixxan (May 26, 2010)

I have been working on a clear eye shadow palette that holds 54 MAC eye shadows. I have been working on this thing for months. My biggest problem with this palette is glue. I can't find a glue that actually works on plastic. I have tried tacky glue, jewel it, E6000 and super glue. They all hold at first but after a few days of drying everything starts to fall off. Does anyone know of a glue that works on plastic?

I am planning to do a tutorial when or if I finally finish these. 

Thanks


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 26, 2010)

Brilliant.. Those palettes are so cute!!!  It looks like it took a lot of time to glue all those on.  A tutorial would be fab

I would think the best glue to use is super glue if that fails i would try gorilla glue.  Hot glue would work.. actually.. it would probably be difficult to get the glue in the back of the bead without it gooping all over the place.


----------



## marusia (May 26, 2010)

I love loctite. I used to work as an inventory control specialist and had to order all the stuff...Guys went through loctite like hotcakes. It's crazy how strong that stuff is. I used it to glue my gps docking station to my dashboard instead of having to use my window. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also used it to glue my door handle back onto my car (don't ask!), and it's been holding strong for over 6 months now.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 28, 2010)

My boyfriend uses gorilla glue to glue his antenna onto his car, he has a special one that apparently gets stolen in parking lots because they just screw off. When he took the car into a repair shop after an accident they could not take it off and had to break it instead and replace it. I've also used it to glue back my glasses until I bought new ones when they broke. The trick is to follow the directions and use a _little_ water to make it foam and adhere. Less is more with gorilla glue. They sell it at Walgreen's. 

Love the idea of color coding the box so decoratively for the same color shadows! So cute.


----------

